# Orange Rocker 30



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Buddy was looking for a moderate powered amp so we looked at a few including the Rocker 30.
http://www.orangeamps.com/products.asp?Action=View&ID=68

Looks cool, sounds amazing and was $1250 at L&M.

Has anyone spent any time with this amp? He does have a 2-12 with V-30's to go with it.
He plays blues to classic rock.

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it would probably cover his basses fairly well.

i did see one in barrie, but i didnt play through it - only had time to play 1 amp, and i had to check out the traynor YCS100H halfstack haha.

Orange can cover a lot of ground - I know that Underoath uses them, and Johnny Truant used rockerverbs on their latest album - no pedals just straight in - and those guys all get pretty good heavy tones as well.

if he can afford it and it sounds good, why not?! reliable, good tone, you know them when you see them - giv'r!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am totally sold to those amps!!!!!! I love the tone of them when they are crancked up!


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I own an Orange Rocker 30. I love it. The clean channel only has one knob-----Volume. The fact that there is no equalisation has sparked much debate and opinions among users and reviewers. I like the idea. Using a non-eq'd sound allows you to hear the true tone/sound of your guitar. That being said, high quality guitars are benificial to optomize a non-eq'd sound. I have high-end guitars, but I don't use the clean channel. I have a two-amp setup, and I use a Vox AC15 for my clean (with slight preamp overdrive). It is the Dirty channel that really shines through on the Rocker 30, and it is truly amazing. Orange has put thought & reasoning behind the name of the amp. Crank up the dirty preamp volume just shy of 12 o'clock, and you get a classic/vintage Marshall-like sound. Anything beyond that, use at your own risk--lol. The gain stage is truly dynamic, and falls slightly short of full-on Metal. I have the 1x12 (Vintage 30) combo, but I would love to hear it with an extension cabinet. I imagine it would sound huge.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

VOX71

Great review, think he is going to pick it up this week. Looking forward to taking it for a spin later this week at our jam, he is a bit shy and wants me to play it loud so he can see what it does...Sounds good to me!

Hope it is a GAS free jam...yeah right eh!!

Bev


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

great amps. I play a single channel Orange AD30. If I had to choose between a rocker 30 or an AD30, I would probably choose the AD30. Either way, all Orange tube amps are great and built like tanks.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to own a Rocker 30. Killer amp, particularily if you want classic rock tones from Jimmy Hendrix right up to NWOBHM Judas Priest type stuff.

The only drawback I found is that it has no FX loop, which makes using delay/reverb very difficult. But, if you want a strait up plug and play rock monster it's a great amp. The master volume works extremely well.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah, some people get kinda put off that a bunch of orange amps don't have effects loops. Orange amps take pedals really really well though so it's almost like you don't need it.


----------



## tomek (Nov 28, 2008)

sesroh said:


> yeah, some people get kinda put off that a bunch of orange amps don't have effects loops. Orange amps take pedals really really well though so it's almost like you don't need it.


+1 most pedals direct in sound great. 
Huge Orange fan. :bow:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I love them. Very pure sounding amps. The clean channel has no tone controls at all...which is interesting.....but dont let that slow you down cause it sounds really nice.

The distortion can cover pretty much anything up to extreme metal.

Here is a great video overview of the amp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBm9JKisP7Y


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

He got the amp and now has had a few weeks with it, yesterday at our jam he didn't like it to much and started using our spare head. The head is an old Peavey, not sure of the model but is only clean.

At a beer break I pluged into it and fooled around with it with my Marshall 2-12 and dialed in some great tones. Put my MT-2 in the mix and got all the gain and crunch we could ask for.
Needless to say after he heard what I did he was thrilled.

We plugged in his guitar and it sounded like crap right off, on further trouble shooting we found his tone knob screwed up.
He used my Ibanez with the JB/59 for the rest of the jam and was back on cloud 9.

It is a great amp that is a treat to play..kinda got me thinking too..not GAS yet but its not to far off.

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you used an MT-2? sacrilege! haha


----------



## Light-tower (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I saw one these an [email protected] in York region on Steeles.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey I like it, not that I use it much anymore..

Have to make a post of my new Find when I get the pictures.

Bev


----------

